# New Cruze owner. Found this black box. Is this factory ?



## 6speedTi (May 18, 2018)

Looks like it is for your wireless communication. 4G WIFI.









FCC ID XMR202007BG95M6 LTE Cat M1 & Cat NB2 Module by Quectel Wireless Solutions Company Limited


FCC ID application submitted by Quectel Wireless Solutions Company Limited for LTE Cat M1 & Cat NB2 Module for FCC ID XMR202007BG95M6. Approved Frequencies, User Manuals, Photos, and Wireless Reports.




fccid.io


----------



## Santacruzn19 (4 mo ago)

Ah. Cool. Thank you.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Santacruzn19 said:


> It was under the drivers side dash. I tried looking up the serial number and fcc ID but didn’t come up with anything.
> View attachment 299480


Some kind of transmitter.





FCC ID XMR2020BG95M2







fcc.report


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Santacruzn19 said:


> It was under the drivers side dash. I tried looking up the serial number and fcc ID but didn’t come up with anything.
> View attachment 299480


Did you buy the car from a buy here pay here lot?


----------



## gyrfalcon (Dec 27, 2013)

JLL said:


> Did you buy the car from a buy here pay here lot?


Yes definitely looks like a GPS vehicle tracker... I would be interested to see what wiring they butchered to install it into the vehicle.


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

gyrfalcon said:


> Yes definitely looks like a GPS vehicle tracker... I would be interested to see what wiring they butchered to install it into the vehicle.


Then that's a kill switch. Make sure you keep up on your payments. If not they'll shut the car down. Normally that box goes to the fuel pump, ignition and/or ECM


----------



## Santacruzn19 (4 mo ago)

Oh geez! Really ? Well it was a rental. Maybe that’s it. So far everything seems okay.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

I'd pull it out.


----------



## regularguy56 (Nov 9, 2021)

The previous owner probably put this in. Definitely not OEM.


----------



## Cruton (Sep 19, 2017)

Probably connected to a 'Thermal Detonator'. You'll need R2D2 to deactivate it. 😅


----------



## LaszloBerry (4 mo ago)

Instead of removing it, could someone block reception somehow?


----------



## Santacruzn19 (4 mo ago)

LaszloBerry said:


> Instead of removing it, could someone block reception somehow?


Could probably wrap it in thick aluminum foil.


----------



## FrankJ (Aug 18, 2020)

That is a tracker with starter lockout. I worked with those at the design-level. Fleets and dealers can install them, hide them and then use them to recover the vehicle. They report vehicle position every 15 minutes when stationary, and every 15 seconds when moving. They are wired into the switch for the starter, and can remotely disable. Removing it means restoring your factory wires by splicing them back together after you remove it. Do a good job splicing, as these are important wires for your car to function. Use solder (there are nice butt splice connectors that you use a heat gun to melt the solder and shrink wrap, all in one go. Good luck!


----------

